# Fish finder upgrade



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Tossing around the idea of updating my ff this year. I have the terrova non link. Bird 858di at the helm. I'd like to be able to chart fish at speed say 20mph see my rigger balls.dont really need the di or si. As I mostly fish the lake. I want the 10 or 12 screen. What are you guys running and what do u like or not like. Thanks


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Lowrance Totalscan and Motorguide.. sorry.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I run simrads on my boat. I would recommend the Simrad GO units for an easy out of the box and hook up unit. Crystal clear screen. I would recommend getting a chart chip that includes your lake, personally I run a navionics chart and update it everyother month. That paired with my unit makes it an excellent combo.


----------

